# Code question for ILPlumber



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt,
would it be legal in Illinois to stack two tees on a 2" riser for a grey box and laundry tub and arm over for both of them? The arms would be within the length specified. Since the laundry tub would now be wet vented, I would keep the vent 2". It's only 3 DFU's, right? However, the inspector never did residential, only commercial and pipefitting and will flunk what he doesn't know. I threw a tee on it's back between the trap and the 2" stack and revented it back into the stack at 52", just in case. I also increased the VTR from 3" to 4" even though 3" will handle the DFU's. Just because I don't want the hassle of explaining anything to the inspector.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Revent the lower fixture and forgetaboudit


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Revent the lower fixture and forgetaboudit


That's what I did, but I wonder if it's needed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A buddy of mine has me looking at some prints for a job. They have it all spec'd for minimum and I told him If I am going to do the job I would do it all in 2" and 4" and be done with it. This way an inspector can not complain.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> That's what I did, but I wonder if it's needed.


 You da man! I hear ya but hey it will now meet code anywhere,its plumbed well:thumbsup:. But sure its good to know,I understand that too but around here the next inspector wont accept it. They flip flop more than a politician. One year its ok ....next time its not....then its ok again. Or your in a different county or city close by and they wont accept it. The way you did it theres no way anyone would turn that down,its all vented.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The Laundry tub vent/ grey box drain would have to be upsized 1 pipe size. Which is the size drain you need anyway for the washer box anyway. 

So, a 2" riser would suffice for both drains.

You can put 4 DFU's into a 2" wet vent. You are legal. 

Revents never hurt a darn thing though.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> A buddy of mine has me looking at some prints for a job. They have it all spec'd for minimum and I told him If I am going to do the job I would do it all in 2" and 4" and be done with it. This way an inspector can not complain.


That's how we did the Marseilles Nat'l Guard Training Area. All 4 and 2 inch. There was so much plumbing that it just made sense to only have two sizes. We had one trailer for 2" and one trailer for 4."


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just say no to wet vents.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Just say no to wet vents.


Why?

Just askin'.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Why?
> 
> Just askin'.



Because I'm picky, and far more used to designing systems for high rises than single family homes.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

We have a code book.
it is a CPC,an improved UPC.
If we are working in L.A. County we adhere to their printed addendums.

Both approve Wet vents.

Does Ill. and it's counties provide text for their special requirements,if any.
I hear some say they are tough.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> We have a code book.
> it is a CPC,an improved UPC.
> If we are working in L.A. County we adhere to their printed addendums.
> 
> ...



Illinois has a plumbing code, it is stricter than UPC, but it does allow wet vents. Then there is the city of Chicago, which has it's own code, and issues it's own plumbing licenses, and does not allow many things that are allowed using IL code. A lot of the Chicago suburbs will specify they use Chicago code and give a year designation, meaning they use Chicago code based on how it was written in X year, and then they add their own addendum's.

Get into some of the towns that specify they use Chicago code with any year that is before 1996 and you can automatically figure the job is going to be expensive, as it will be all cast iron and copper waste and vent, and no hub is not allowed.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank-you for the reply KTS.
Could you tell me why some prefer hub and spigot over no hub?
Are they allowing both lead and tyler/or other press joints.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> Thank-you for the reply KTS.
> Could you tell me why some prefer hub and spigot over no hub?
> Are they allowing both lead and tyler/or other press joints.


Chicago code doesn't allow no hub because the bands burn, and they are opposed to having cast iron fittings falling from the ceiling onto firemen. Gasketed joints can only be used below grade, above grade all joints must be yarned and poured with lead to a minimum depth of one inch.


I am here to pound the lead.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Lead pounders unite!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am going to remove a cracked backwater valve at Dresden, inside the rad area. This will make KTS day, I am going to use a scisson joint to make the repair. When I snap the line, we have to stop, the rad department will take a sample and approve or deny any future work, based on any dosage.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I am going to remove a cracked backwater valve at Dresden, inside the rad area. This will make KTS day, I am going to use a scisson joint to make the repair. When I snap the line, we have to stop, the rad department will take a sample and approve or deny any future work, based on any dosage.


A sission on a horizontal line?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What should I use on a horizontal, a kieffer?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> What should I use on a horizontal, a kieffer?


I've always cut enough of the existing iron out to allow me to reassemble it using three hubs, that way you can get enough deflection to buckle it together and not have a low spot that will collect solids and eventually cause a problem. It does require doing a little extra digging, but it beats digging it up twice.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

He / she may gig you on it having two fixtures on one trap arm. Even oversized doesn't get you out of that. Are both trap arms vented?



jjbex said:


> Matt,
> would it be legal in Illinois to stack two tees on a 2" riser for a grey box and laundry tub and arm over for both of them? The arms would be within the length specified. Since the laundry tub would now be wet vented, I would keep the vent 2". It's only 3 DFU's, right? However, the inspector never did residential, only commercial and pipefitting and will flunk what he doesn't know. I threw a tee on it's back between the trap and the 2" stack and revented it back into the stack at 52", just in case. I also increased the VTR from 3" to 4" even though 3" will handle the DFU's. Just because I don't want the hassle of explaining anything to the inspector.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

One trap arm is vented, so now, nothing is wet vented.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I've always cut enough of the existing iron out to allow me to reassemble it using three hubs, that way you can get enough deflection to buckle it together and not have a low spot that will collect solids and eventually cause a problem. It does require doing a little extra digging, but it beats digging it up twice.


It's hanging about 7' off the floor. I may get a little push on the straight run, and get 3" of spread.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> It's hanging about 7' off the floor. I may get a little push on the straight run, and get 3" of spread.


Anything is better than a sission installed horizontal, that is just begging for problems.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah go get a couple ferncos and be done with it, like killerspider said "anythings better than a horizontal sission joint".


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm still waiting to here the reason why they don't allow no-hub underground there...........



Killertoiletspider said:


> I've always cut enough of the existing iron out to allow me to reassemble it using three hubs, that way you can get enough deflection to buckle it together and not have a low spot that will collect solids and eventually cause a problem. It does require doing a little extra digging, but it beats digging it up twice.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I'm still waiting to here the reason why they don't allow no-hub underground there...........


Probably because you can't use no hub pipe or fittings above ground either.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Who the hell, would ask Ilplumber anything plumbing related?:laughing: He's a mod.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Who the hell, would ask Ilplumber anything plumbing related?:laughing: He's a mod.


Why the hell would anyone pay attention to what I say, I'm not a plumber.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I sell insurance, as well as moderate.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*hey i'm also a licensed electrican*

i know more than one way to wire you. lol. breid................:rockon:


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

to the op's question, a 2" riser is fine for both BUT, assuming the utility sink has a 1-1/2 trap, it would have to drain into the upper tee. The vertical portion of the wet vent must be one pipe size larger than the upper fixture drain, so in order for the wmb to be on top, it would have to be a 3" stack. Also, my state inspector, who was my city inspector a few years back, will not allow any pumped fixture (ie. washing machine) to be on the wet vent.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but it's a bit late.:jester:


----------

